# Humans look strange



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know if this is a symptom of DP. It didn't come natural for me this kind of thinking. I just started noticing people like their facial features and the only reason why we're not scared of each other is cause we're used to each other. I think we look weird, the nose, eyes, mouth, ears, heads, everything, it's like stepping back from what you're used to and seeing it as it is, like for the first time. Strange looking creatures they are. Aliens, Aliens, Aliens. Idiots talkin about UFO abductions, artists sketching the faces, but they look just like us. " Oh No, their nose is so different than ours"-- are you serious? STFU, We're the real Aliens.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> I don't know if this is a symptom of DP. It didn't come natural for me this kind of thinking. I just started noticing people like their facial features and the only reason why we're not scared of each other is cause we're used to each other. I think we look weird, the nose, eyes, mouth, ears, heads, everything, it's like stepping back from what you're used to and seeing it as it is, like for the first time. Strange looking creatures they are. Aliens, Aliens, Aliens. Idiots talkin about UFO abductions, artists sketching the faces, but they look just like us. " Oh No, their nose is so different than ours"-- are you serious? STFU, We're the real Aliens.


yeah bro i used to get that. People were... grotesque. but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, once you heal yourself you ll see beauty in people again, and that feeling of alienation will go away.

i remember i would walk through grey grey london, cold and insane, everything unreal, alien, frightening, ugly, watching people and listening to the Doors;

*People are strange when you're a stranger*
Faces look ugly when you're alone
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
Streets are uneven when you're down

When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain
When you're strange
No one remembers your name
When you're strange
When you're strange

// its no more than a projection, while on DP you re a stranger to yourself. so, thats how you see other people. 
And well, thats one of the things that proved to me that i have a soul, that reality is subjective. One night on acid, i would look into the mirror, and depending on my mindstate, the figure in the mirror would change. if i looked with fear/disgust/hate, etc, i would see a horrible, grotesque creature. if i looked with love, i would see a beautiful being, really beautiful. so, there is no objective reality. you 'paint' your own. I notice that every day now, being sober and out of DP. people are strange and ugly cause you are looking at the world through the DP-looking-glass. but i dont think thats an inherent quality in them, or in anything in this world. so dont worry and dont give up hope, beauty is out there, and *in* there. you just need to look for it with the right looking-glass: Love.

haha i love clishe









Peace 
Abraxas


----------



## raphus cucullatus (Feb 6, 2008)

I can relate - sometimes I think it gives me a different angle/perspective to the earth, civilization, people and just everything around me.


----------

